# Bike camping in Willamette valley



## fixinta (Sep 24, 2014)

This Summer, my son and I plan on a bike camping trip from Hillsboro, OR to Champoeg State park. I haven't set a hard date yet, but I was wondering if there are any groups that take the River Road route for that ride. If so, we would like to know if it would be possible to tag along. This will be my son's first ride like this and I want him to have a good experience. He is under the impression that a lot of cyclists are arrogant and unfriendly to the next generation.


----------

